# 🎀 Can someone write or draw something cute on my bulletin board please? 🎀



## Sophie23 (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi, can someone come over and write something nice or draw someth cute on my bulletin board for free please 
I’ll really appreciate it, thank you


----------



## jadetine (Aug 26, 2021)

I saw your request for Cookie on the other thread and decided to try it out… it is so hard to draw on this crazy board!


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 26, 2021)

jadetine said:


> View attachment 395421
> I saw your request for Cookie on the other thread and decided to try it out… it is so hard to draw on this crazy board!


Aww it’s so cute!


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 27, 2021)

Someone please?


----------



## Mad Aly (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi there! I could stop by later to write and/or draw something, whenever you're available.


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 28, 2021)

Mad Aly said:


> Hi there! I could stop by later to write and/or draw something, whenever you're available.


You available to do it now?


----------



## inazuma (Aug 28, 2021)

I will try maybe


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 28, 2021)

inazuma said:


> I will try maybe View attachment 395979View attachment 395980


Can you draw Hello kitty?


----------



## inazuma (Aug 28, 2021)

Of course! Also time is GMT +8 btw.


----------



## Mad Aly (Aug 28, 2021)

Sophie23 said:


> You available to do it now?


Sorry, I wasn't sure when you would be available! My time zone is in my signature, but just in case, it's GMT-8.


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 28, 2021)

Mad Aly said:


> Sorry, I wasn't sure when you would be available! My time zone is in my signature, but just in case, it's GMT-8.


How about now?


----------



## Mad Aly (Aug 28, 2021)

Sophie23 said:


> How about now?


Sure! Message me your Dodo Code and I'll be right over.


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 28, 2021)

inazuma said:


> Of course! Also time is GMT +8 btw.


Is now good for you?


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 29, 2021)

Morning


----------



## inazuma (Aug 29, 2021)

Sophie23 said:


> Is now good for you?


Nope, because i see you write to me at 12am. I sleep already lol. Im available now and until 9 pm


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 29, 2021)

inazuma said:


> Nope, because i see you write to me at 12am. I sleep already lol. Im available now and until 9 pm


Ok I’ll pm you dodo code


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 30, 2021)

Anyone else?


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 3, 2021)

Can someone draw me an Hello kitty + pusheen please?


----------



## Melaniecheang (Sep 3, 2021)

May I?


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 3, 2021)

Melaniecheang said:


> May I?


Yes please


----------



## Melaniecheang (Sep 3, 2021)

Dm me the code


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 4, 2021)

Can someone draw me Marie from the aristocats please?


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 5, 2021)

Someone Please?


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 6, 2021)

Plz? I’ll really really appreciate it


----------

